# talk about positive thinking!



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Did you see the date of the last post "1969" lol funny 

Been a LONG time since anyone was positive...

Now time to get positive! It's been 35 years!


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

I think having moved to the new server and seeing the Board run smoothly is a positive. :banana


----------



## hope_674 (Oct 6, 2004)

*positive thinking helps alot*

:agree Positive thinking is very important for us to cope with what we feel I bought books on positive thinking at barnes noble com and they have really helped me out with situations god has given us the great gift of life lets try not to let it go to waste by worrying what every one else thinks remember we can't please everyone. who cares what they think as
long as we tried our best.

:hug one day at a time along with gods blessings we will make it through hard times :kiss


----------

